# My gosh!!! Maternity ward???



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

Folks, what an idiot I am. This morning I am a SHOCKED idiot. :shock:

Last night I saw that Tank was thin on her flanks.... and thought it was weird she had a potbelly. But I naively thought--worms, prior pregnancy marks, water, etc.

In the light of day--my gut feeling is that she's pregnant and will deliver within the week. Her nipples are a bit swollen now (I checked last night and nothing, but I can feel them today).

I saw her pregnant twice before. She looks like that, only thinner. Her belly is hard and bulgy, and the area around the nipple is squishy and a little puffed. No heat or anything. She isÂ one of those rabbits that SHOWS when she's preggers.

Oh my WORD, I hope I'm wrong!!! Logistics are going to be interesting! I'm trying to get a hold of the breeder and find out WHEN she was with a buck. I hope she tells me more than two months ago. 

Also, she's doing that shuffly feet thing and laying down all the time--just like before her last litter.

Gypsy, what a mess!!!

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Â 

Just when I thought the story of Tank couldn'tÂ get any more exciting, something else wonderful happens!

Little Bubbers!Â  :yes:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Aug 17, 2005)

Ditto!!! More exciting as the days go by
*
Carolyn wrote:*


> Â
> 
> Just when I thought the story of Tank couldn'tÂ get any more exciting, something else wonderful happens!
> 
> ...


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

you ain't kidding!!!!

Rose


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 17, 2005)

More baby Pals!

More baby Pals!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 17, 2005)

Â 

Â Oh, poor Tank! I feel so bad for that girl. She is having a tough time right now. I do have to say that I'm so happy she is with Rose for this. I did read that the conditions were seriously improved, but still...

So, if she does have babies, and they do ok... any chance of sending one of those babies my way when Tank comes to Gypsy???Â 

Â 

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 17, 2005)

Wish I had room for one more lil gal. I would take one in a heart beat too.


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

:shock2:Â Oh MY GOOD Gracefull Lady!!!!! BabiesÂ OhÂ boy!

CirrusÂ IÂ see no good reason whyÂ youÂ couldnt have one of the Babies, Unless You haveÂ someoneÂ whoÂ saysÂ No, YesÂ  dearÂ IfÂ youÂ want toÂ giveÂ one of theseÂ littleÂ kids aÂ  homeÂ I agreeÂ YouÂ areÂ aÂ wonderfull candidate!.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks so much Gypsy! I'm still feeling so badly for poor Tank though.Â No one here will be saying "No".Â They have learned that I don't listen to them when they do anyway.Â  LMBO

Jen


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

:laugh: GoodÂ its about timeÂ some peopleÂ learn lol. IÂ doÂ  feel bad for TankÂ BUT it actually couldnt happen at a better time, If sheÂ kindlesÂ within aÂ weekÂ the babiesÂ  canÂ travel,Â they will beÂ close to 4Â weeksÂ byÂ then, It will mean rethinkingÂ the crateÂ she travelsÂ in, but all should beÂ well.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 17, 2005)

That's so very true. Hopefully if there are babies, they come very soon.Â She would need a huge crate... but that's not too bad. It could have been a real mess if she kindled just before she was supposed to come.

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

!! ...I would certainly take in one of those babies! ...im looking for one as of now, so why not one of Tanks.... and he/she would be in close proximity of you Gypsy if needed for breeding purposes!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh Rose, you are gonna have your hands full . I am so pleased that Tank is with you, especially if she is pregnant. Poor girl, she really has been through the mill.

Jan


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 17, 2005)

well....

since you're list is filling up with wannabe bunny mums.....

LMBO! I would LOVE to have one of those GORGEOUS babies, but I live WAY too far!



I can't wait to hear more eof TANKS STORY as it unravels!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> !! ...I would certainly take in one of those babies! ...im looking for one as of now, so why not one of Tanks ....and he/she would be in close proximity of you Gypsy if needed for breeding purposes!



SoundsÂ wonderfull Freddys Mom.,Â just rememeber theÂ  babyÂ  will grow and growÂ lol not asÂ big as aÂ FlemishÂ but big none the less. If she has Babies weÂ Know 2 Will haveÂ awsomeÂ homes!!!!!!!!!!!!!Â I couldntÂ be happier toÂ  tell theÂ truth. 

Â I so would love to beÂ selfish butÂ I cant be. I dont have it in meÂ I guess,Â ImÂ justÂ wondering IF RoseÂ will keep oneÂ  also! onder:Â canÂ she resist? hmmmmmmÂ WeÂ Shall See!!!!! LOL.


What would be worse thanÂ Kindling just before her tripÂ  wouldÂ  beÂ kindling enroute!Â thatÂ wouldÂ be too muchÂ  traumaÂ forÂ her !!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > !! ...I would certainly take in one of those babies! ...im looking for one as of now, so why not one of Tanks ....and he/she would be in close proximity of you Gypsy if needed for breeding purposes!
> ...


 hehe... im gonna have to suck it up and dismiss my big bunny fear!! ..i think i will be just fine  ...by what Rose has described and although i dont know when her travel will actually begin, it sounds like she almost or at the middle of her pregnancy, and the show isnt until sept. 18th ...i think it will turn out alright


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh... I wish I was somewhere on the route so I could maybe get a Pal.

WHAT AM I SAYING?Â Someone smack me hard!

They do look so cute though - I'm trying to imagine what Tiny would be like with batteries.... since he rarely has energy to do stuff..... I bet that would be so much fun.

I will not be envious.... I will not be envious.... I will not be envious!


I WANT!!!!

Peg


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

Folks, I talked to the breeder today. Our chances of babies have jumped to 90%. She's been with a buck about a month ago. Birth seems imminent. :shock:Â I wish she had more space in that cage. I need to get more hay. She could deliver anytime this week, probably sooner than later. Will keep everyone posted!!!

Freddysmom, Jen, I am DELIGHTED that you'd want babies. We'll see what happens... no guarantees of them being ok. :?Â I'm still trying to tell myself she MIGHT not be.... but mom agrees, she looks pregnant. If it was just me, I'd think I was imagining things.....

Elfmommy, doesn't she look like Elf???

Gypsy, I would give a LOT to be able to keep one, but chances are zilch.Â Not that I won't try!!!

anyway, I will just have to watch them grow up with you all! 

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh... I wish I was somewhere on the route so I could maybe get a Pal.
> 
> WHAT AM I SAYING?Â Someone smack me hard!
> 
> ...




You need one. 

*ducks and runs*


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh... I wish I was somewhere on the route so I could maybe get a Pal.
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

Tank and her big belly (keep in mind I feel sharp protruding bones on her hips):



























See? It doesn't look as big as life in the pics though.
















She's really edgy right now, and won't stand up for more than a few seconds. She eats lying down like a Flemish and is breathing hard and fast. This is really really familiar, folks.... :shock:

Rose


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 17, 2005)

Rose: If there are any special needs babies, like blind or deaf, who need homes, I would be more then willing to take one of those. Also, you have a PM.

Come on people!! We can line up homes for babies... just in case...

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

im so excited!! :colors:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> *rabbitgirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *TinysMom wrote: *
> ...




Gypsy - believe it or not - if they were going to be delivered to you at the ARBA convention.... I actually might have a way of getting one here.Â And Art's birthday IS in October.... maybe HE'D like a rabbit?Â (It would have to be a doe).

What am I thinking of... must stop this! But after reading the descriptions of pals... and looking at them - I find myself wanting a doe - not to breed - lionheads are the only ones I'll breed.... everything else gets snipped.Â  But oh... it would be nice!

Peg


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

you KNOW you one want oneeeee Peg!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> you KNOW you one want oneeeee Peg!!!


<br>Yes I do... and Art just asked me when we're going to pick it up....

I told him, "I'm just kidding... I've got enough even though I'd like one" and he said, "Well... if you want it - let me know where and when we pick it up and I'll drive..".

And people wonder why I have so many rabbits?Â The man has a hard time saying "NO" to me.... and I don't even try to twist his arm or anything.Â I just say, "May I?" and then leave it in his hands.....

Peg


----------



## m.e. (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh man, you know that if I could, I would. A Palis at the top of my wish list  But it would take a minor miricle for_that_ to happen, so I will just hope and pray that you are ableto find homes for all these babes.

Wish I could do more to help. Good luck!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 17, 2005)

Ok, when and where is the convention (I know Icould look it up, but I'm feeling too lazy LMBO)? Iwant to go! I'm not sure I will be able to, I'm hoping tostart a new job, but I want to try!

Peg...you NEED a pal! I'm thinking I need 2!

Jen


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

ha ha ha ha... PAL FEVER!!!!!!!!

Peg, I _told_ you you want one.What a hubby!!!!

Seriously, what do you all think of that belly? Does that look like "baby" to you?

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> Ok, when and where is the convention (I know I could look itup, but I'm feeling too lazy LMBO)? I want togo! I'm not sure I will be able to, I'm hoping to start a newjob, but I want to try!
> 
> Peg...you NEED a pal! I'm thinking I need 2!
> 
> Jen


i believe its in Oxford, CT sept 18th


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

I thought Gypsy was going to the ARBA conventionin October....to pick up the Pals...it is in Indianapolis,IN. Maybe I'm wrong?

Peg


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

YES! Rose but itlooks more like 8 or so !!!! Shehas had large litters before right ? 

I have a ding batDoe herethinking she ishaving babies too ,even got her nest all lined andeverything , dingy rabbit . I know forfact she hasnt been with a Buck he he hehe her cage has a Lock onit lol .


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I thought Gypsy was going to the ARBA convention inOctober....to pick up the Pals...it is in Indianapolis, IN.Maybe I'm wrong?
> 
> Peg


this was what Blue Giants said it can be foundin this thread(http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9658&amp;forum_id=1)

"Good Morning!

The Nutmeg Rabbit breeders Club show at Goshen is September18th. There will be an Open all breed show and well as aYouth All breed show, Plus they will have Opne and Youth Mini RexSpecialties, and an Open Polish Show and Open Palamino Show. 

And I'm so disappointed, we can't make it this year... my parents arecelebrating their 50th wedding anniversary, and if Igo to arabbit show instead, they may never speak to me again... (hmmm... thatmay not be a BAD thing!)"


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > you KNOWyou one want oneeeee Peg!!!
> ...




Actually, maybe I should relate the whole conversation to give a better idea of my husband and what living with him is like.

I sat at the far corner of the bed while he was playing a computer gameand said, "I think this is safe....now to wait for you to get in abattle so I can ask my question and take off running without you beingable to catch me.."

He said, "You want another rabbit...right?"

And I said, "Well..." 

And he said, "How many rabbits this time? When do we need to go pick them up?"

That's when I tried to explain that *IF* I were to get one - they aren't even born yet....and that I would get only one....

The conversation went on a bit from there and I said the line about,"Yes I want one...but I have enough.." to which he said, "I wouldn'tmind you getting another one. I know you really want it..".

Ok...you pretty much know the rest of the conversation. Thisis the same man who helped me clean out cages on Saturday and helps mefeed the bunnies and checks their water in the mornings before he goesto work...without me asking him to do so.

I think he feels a bit bad because Tiny doesn't like him.Actually - Tiny likes him about as much as he likes anyone else...butTiny definitely PREFERS me...



Peg


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I thought Gypsy was going to the ARBA convention inOctober....to pick up the Pals...it is in Indianapolis, IN.Maybe I'm wrong?
> 
> Peg


No I cant make itthat far, How I wish I couldthough , My back and neck barely takea 2 hour drive , and even atthat I have a hard time walkingafterwards , There are Peoplegoing from NH to TheConvention who are willing to pick up and transfereRabbits back to NH , Thecost is minimal , Butwhere There are 2 People on theboard who have offered homes to 2 ofthe babies I am going to see ifit can be worked intothe drive and have dropoffs with Cirrus and Feddies Mom .If not we will comeup with an alternateroute so they can get their babies ., IFand When she kindles .


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

Oops - my bad. I can't get a rabbit back from CT...but I could from Indy...sounds strange - I know!

Peg


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks Gypsy!! I was so confused as towhat's happening in the transport thing. I might be able togo to Indy too. Shawn has family there, so maybe we could gosee his brother... Anyway, I'm sure we can work it out.

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

i wish i didnt have a stupid 15,000 miles a yearagreement (im already over :?)..id drive everywhere ..i loveroad trips!! i wish i could help out more with this transporting stuff!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is the show's location and the dates.

*Convention
in Indianapolis, Indiana, October 23-October 27*

*Tina*


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

Ok - what convention is Rose going to be at that she's going to make it to Gypsy's place...the show in CT or the show in INDY?

Just curious....

Peg


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

Hah, Peg's husband sounds exactly like mine!! Good man you got there Peg!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Hah, Peg's husband sounds exactly like mine!! Goodman you got there Peg!


Yep - we just celebrated our 26th anniversary. (He robbed the cradle when he married me..).

Peg


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 17, 2005)

... sorry for the confusion, the September showin Connecticut is hosting a Palamino Specialty, the National ARBAConvention is in October in Indianapolis, IN.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

*BlueGiants wrote:*


> ... sorry for the confusion, the September show inConnecticut is hosting a Palamino Specialty, the National ARBAConvention is in October in Indianapolis, IN.


Trust me - it isn't hard to confuse me! 

I'll be happy for those folks who can get a pal baby. I'll even try to not be jealous as I look at photos.

Besides...lately Tiny has even had some ENERGY to run around once in awhile. If he's asleep in the bedroom and I come out to thecomputer....when he realizes I'm gone - he practically RUNS out to bewith me. 

So I guess I won't feel too bad...

Peg


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 17, 2005)

Rose, I can't tell you how glad I am shewill kindle there with you instead of where she was. I can't even beginto express how thrilled I am for you and Gypsy and anyone getting oneof these babies. What you all are doing is incredible. I am tinkledpink for you all.

Tina


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Ok - what convention is Rose going to be at that she's goingto make it to Gypsy's place...the show in CT or the show in INDY?
> 
> Just curious....
> 
> Peg




I'm only taking her (er, THEM!:shock to the next link of the railroad, then from there to IN, then to gypsy.

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Rose, I can't tell you how glad I am she will kindlethere with you instead of where she was. I can't even begin to expresshow thrilled I am for you and Gypsy and anyone getting one of thesebabies. What you all are doing is incredible. I am tinkled pink for youall.
> 
> Tina




When I think, if I'd waited any longer we might not have made thishappen....talk about accidental timing! I'm going to have SO much funif they are ok, raising them in their adorable babyhood.

WRIGGLIES AGAIN SOON!!!YAY!!!

Rose


----------



## babbs (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been following your stories about Bub,Tank and the need to get this breed back on track. I am so glad thatyou were not only able to find Tank and get her back, but to find herbefore she may kindle is wonderful. I am sure she will be much betteroff kindling in your care than the care you have described she was in. 

Pals are so adorable! I love the Bub pictures and stories. I hope forwonderful things to happean to this breed. Ohh, I can't wait to see thelittle wrigglies! I soooo want a Pal now! =)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh YES! I definitely see a similarity!  Was the male she was with aPal too? (I know it seems a silly question, but if it was answered, Idon't remember seeing it)

Baby buns are sooooo adorable! I'm so jealous! I'd love to play withbabies again. There's no way I'd find homes for them, though. So...Iexpect LOTS of pictures!!!!

please!


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh my goodness Ijust set this picture as mybackground and wow oh wow doesshe look like one of those big poofy pillowsyou buy in a dept store !!!! LOL allbody tiny head lol . tryit its hysterical !


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 18, 2005)

Awww what a sweet note!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 18, 2005)

Elfmommy, these are full-blood Pals by Bub's brother. Work out _that _relationship!

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

hehe...i love it Rose!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


>




Oh - I LOVE it! I put fabric around my girls' cages whenthey get close to kindling so they are enclosed on threesides and the top. 

I can hardly wait to see what she has.....you're all making me want one so badly..

Peg


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

Line breedingit wll set the genetics , fromwhat I have been told. :dunno:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 18, 2005)

Ditto. Not sure how it works but I've heard it too.

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 18, 2005)

OK, PEOPLE.....bets on the belly. How many? When will she kindle? Remember last time??? hehehe



Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

i say 6!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm going to guess....Saturday and 7 babies. I'm hoping for bucks!

Jen


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> OK, PEOPLE.....bets on the belly. How many? When will shekindle? Remember last time??? hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> Rose


She'll have nine babies - at 3:45 am on Saturday morning....


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 18, 2005)

[suP]8 on Sunday.And I really want one... Maybe someone could cometake SLG andSebastian off my hands for awhile?[/suP][suP]

[/suP]

[suP]Raspberry[/suP]


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> [suP]8 on Sunday. And I reallywant one... Maybe someone could cometake SLG and Sebastianoff my hands for awhile?[/suP][suP]
> 
> [/suP]
> 
> [suP]Raspberry[/suP]


ANYTIME Razz just sendem my way SLG ans Cassi canhave a blast frog hunting , snake wrangling, kittty hugging , Bunny chasing, watching the Deer , watching out for the Moose's, She would have a BLAST!!!!!! ,


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 18, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> [suP]Maybe someone couldcometake SLG and Sebastian off my hands for awhile?[/suP][suP]
> 
> [/suP]
> 
> [suP]Raspberry[/suP]




The most logical place for them to go is to Tucker Town where they will be respected, loved, and appreciated for a change.

* * * * * *

Rose, I love your note on the cage. Good Lord, Tank must beso thrilled to be back with you. I think she'll have 7babies. Are you going to keep one? You _know_you're going to lose your heart to all of them. 

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 18, 2005)

Our little lady is making us all wait again.

BUT!!

We have a hay nest! And a jumpy Tank.

This morning, she actually BUMPED my hand to make me hurry up with thefood. Then she started shoving it around when I put it into the cage. Igave her a piece of lettuce (BIG hit), and she didn't even flinch whenI stroked her--she looked pretty cheerful, but a bit edgy. I hope_soon_!!! So does she.

I bet 7 too.

Carolyn, I'm going to have to enjoy them all growing up in their newhomes.:?No room. But I am SO happy they will have good homes.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

whooooohoooooooo we havenest , !!!!!!!!!! sending positivethoughts Tanks Way !!!!!! Istill say 8 to 10 .


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm gonna guess 8 on Saturday! More males than females....

This is exciting!:bunnydance:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh, a nest!! I'm so excited! Come on Tank girl...you can do it...bring on the babies!

Jen


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 18, 2005)

:waiting:Boy, Tank sure does like tokeep us waiting -* again!!!* . I hope she and the kits are OK.One thing for sure - they are certainly better for being where they arenow.

I reckon 8 babies, mid-afternoon Friday.

Jan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 18, 2005)

No dice!she's such a diva, keeping us waiting.

She smushed the nest too, just like last time. I guess it wasn't "goodenough" or maybe she's just bored. If i didn't know she was like this,I'd be worried by now. But as it is....

Rose


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

onder: Where are thosebabies?? Oh, man, I'm having trouble waiting....come onTank...you've got peoplewaiting here.

No, really, you tell that girl to cook those babies as long as she needs to.

Jen


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 18, 2005)

She acts like getting up is a biiiiig deal.I think she wants to have them soon too.

Rose


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

At the store I managed in Pittsburgh, we had aguinea pig that was HUGELY pregnant. I swear I thought shewas going to burst! For the last couple of days, she wouldn'teven get up to eat or drink. We would put her dishes reallyclose to her and she would S-T-R-E-T-C-H to get the food andwater. She ended up having 8 babies!

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am going to say 8 babies tomorrow evening.

Tina


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 18, 2005)

9 babies

Friday afternoon



Do I win a baby if I have the correct answer?


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> 9 babies
> 
> Friday afternoon
> 
> ...


LOL !


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> At the store I managed in Pittsburgh, we had a guinea pigthat was HUGELY pregnant. I swear I thought she was going toburst! For the last couple of days, she wouldn't even get upto eat or drink. We would put her dishes really close to herand she would S-T-R-E-T-C-H to get the food and water. Sheended up having 8 babies!
> 
> Jen


:shock2:8 little Piggies from one mother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy * you know what * normally 4 isa very large litter for a Pig ,unbelieveable mommy she is !!!! geeshwhat a shocker !


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

Gypsy: I know! That piggie wasnuts! I felt so bad for her, she was so huge, you can onlyimagine. I've never seen anything like that. Onewas still born and 1 had a club foot, but the rest were perfect and notoverly small either! We were taking bets as to how many, Isaid 6 and no one would go higher...she started having them and westarted counting...poor girl was in labor for ever! Hersister, who also came in preggers, had 6. Those were somegood breeding girls.

Jen


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

Goodness bythe sounds , myimmediate thought was and ISSpay her for her own good andthe sister too , can you justimagine what that did to her uterin tubes!!! not to mention what it did to her generall allaround health . wow .


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

not to mention the breaking andscarring of her pelvic bones!!!!!! 

(you can tell by the amt of new bone growth on them how manylitters/kids an animal/person has had....they are broken and chippedduring birth .. OUCH!!!)


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

I know...I felt so bad for her. One ofmy employees actually took them both home and they were bothspayed. They are still living the good life -- she spoilsthem rotten, as she should. I was amazed at how quickly theyboth bounced back after giving birth. The one with 8 had somehair loss, but the vet put her on some extra vitamins and she was justfine. Her attitude never changed, sheis such asweetheart.

Jen


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

Morning update:

NOPE!:X

WANT BABIES!!! WANT BABIES!!!

Rose


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 19, 2005)

WE WANT WRIGGLIES!!:groupparty:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 19, 2005)

:waiting:Tank, we'd really like to see some babies.

Tina &amp; the Zoo Crew


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

Tank, you really gotta quit keeping us in this suspense ...show us some babies!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

That's what I'M saying!!!!

Hurry up, Tankie!!

Rose


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 19, 2005)

Tank, oh, Tank....what's going on in you belly? Are those babies? Where are they?

Jen


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 19, 2005)

Maybe it's an alien! :shock:





Raspberry


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Maybe it's an alien! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: Razz Your a NUT!!!!!!


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh the excitement


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

The object of all this excitement is doingnothing but sleep. She's got that weary heavy look of a girl who wantsto STOP carrying these annoying little aliens around.

Rose


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 19, 2005)

Friday... between 11 and 12.... 6-8 babies- more does then bucks!! AND IM GETTING ONE!!! lol


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

You too??? Really???

everybody needs a Pal....

Rose


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok, I'm still waiting!! Come on Tank. Come on Babies.

Jen


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 20, 2005)

Babies...YET!!!!!? Can't wait any longer........ Come on TANK!!!!:stork:


----------



##  (Aug 20, 2005)

none as of 7 30 this morning stilll waiting here lol .


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 20, 2005)

Come on Tank - we are tired of waiting! :waiting:

Oh, Raz - if you want to drop off SLG so you can have more roomfor a Pal, just let me know. She can help me spoil and cuddleall my animals and then we can go pick blackberries, fishing, andtravel to Gaitlinsburg to Ripley's Aquarium.

Come on...I might need a cute little flower girl soon for a wedding (my brother's).


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 20, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> [suP]8 on Sunday. And I reallywant one... Maybe someone could cometake SLG and Sebastianoff my hands for awhile?[/suP][suP]
> 
> [/suP]
> 
> [suP]Raspberry[/suP]





Gypsy wrote:

ANYTIME Razz just send em myway SLG ans Cassi can have ablast frog hunting , snake wrangling ,kittty hugging , Bunny chasing , watchingthe Deer , watching out for the Moose's , She wouldhave a BLAST!!!!!! ,



Carolyn wrote:

The most logical place for them to go is to Tucker Town where they will be respected, loved, and appreciated for a change.

***********************



Sorry it took so long for me to getaround to it girls, but it's been a busy week,and big boxesare hard to come by, so still looking for one for SLG, but Sebbie willbe on his way shortly!









Now, come on Tank, have those babies, I'll have room for one now!!!


----------



##  (Aug 20, 2005)

:rofl:now that is just the cutest thing to make my morning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 20, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Sorry it took so long for meto get around to it girls, but it's been a busy week,and bigboxes are hard to come by, so still looking for one for SLG, but Sebbiewill be on his way shortly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just wrong!


----------



## Zee (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Razz !!!

Could you send Seb to me here ??? The girls can do with a man around the house.
*
RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


>


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 20, 2005)

poor Sebastian :disgust:...see you shouldnt have tried to steal those grapes!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh, SLG and Sebbie?!?!?! Don't you want to come here? We have lots of animals to play with. 

Jen


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 20, 2005)

How cute is he?!?!?!?!

LMBO!

Razz, has anyone told you lately that you're a nutt!?!?

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper::stork:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 20, 2005)

Any babies yet?? I'm impatiently waiting here....

Jen


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 21, 2005)

any news this morning?!?!?!?!?


----------



## m.e. (Aug 21, 2005)

:waiting:

 ~Emily and the fuzzbutts~


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 21, 2005)

Nothing, folks.I don't know what's going on--IF she's due, WHEN she's due...gypsy gave me an idea to try and check.

When she came, she looked really really pregnant, like you saw in thepics. Now I don't know!!! Still a hard bulgy belly--but is that normalfor her? Man, I don't know. To make things more complicated, she'sfilling out in the hips, making her belly not look as prominent. She'smade two what look like nests, but smushed 'em both.

Grrrr. I don't know what to tell you all. But here's an idea, andgypsyhas to givethis the real final yes or no: ifshe's not pregnant, I can breed her back to Bub right before I ship herto gypsy. The only thing is I'll miss out on babies.

So folks, me disappointed. I don't know what's going on.

But hey, she's happy and friendly like you wouldn't believe.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi Rose : whata frustrating time huh . Didyou try the tapping trick and what was the verdict ? Tail up ortail down ?

I should Share what Ihave been toying with on theIdea of Tail up or Tail down . I sharedit with Rose as a wayto tell Possable Pregnancy andhave found it to work 9 out of 10 times .Took me a bit to perfect it and the onlyONE out of 10 does it gave me a falsereading . I figured this trick out Afterthe last incident .

Tapping at the base of the tailwith a Doe you think is readyto breed : If She is ready to Breedthe slight Tapping sensationwill bring her tail up and to the side ,9 out of 10 does went tail upevery time . The 10 doe ( dutch naturally ) Tail wentup but Kindled 2 weeks later . I havebeen trying this theory out onmostly Does I know ARE NOTpregnant and the Tail goes up every time. The One Doe who I knewwas pregnant, I tried it on andher tail went down and shebolted for her hutch . It may not be veryScientific but it seems to work, well maybe not everytime on aDutch lol . always gotta be onein every crowd . The Doe whos tailwent down and bolted was a Standard Rexand She kindled 11 babies with10 surviving .

If she isnt pregnant I wouldprefer to have her not bred yet , that waythe Vet will have an easiertime with her , Exrays wont bea factor not pregnant , I wouldworry as Iwant that Shoulderchecked to see whathad happened . travel might bea bit easier on her also . Iwill tell you tho its hard to resistBubber babies . I do have a Golden Buckcoming from up North,with a totallyunrelated blood line . Which could prodeceNice Kits . I am hoping , Ihavent see Him yet .

Rose if You want toPut them together And see Ifshe accpets Him , ( which willtell if she is pregnant truely or not i think ,with her history its hard tosay ) Go ahead. I really would like toknow one way or the other, andIf she is going to be astinker either way , thenaturally she will keep usGuessing LOL .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 21, 2005)

Gypsy, I don't know if I didn't it right, buther tail didn't budge. I am horrible at palpating--when Iz was preggersI never felt a thing until voila! five babies! And Iz is so tolerantshe doesn't run when I do that. Unlike Tank the wiggle butt.

Here's the other possibility: her belly feels different than Izzy orPandemonium. What if she's just not as far along as we thought? Wereally have no clue.

I'm going to just wait it out. I haven't had her in quarantine longenough to want to put her with Bub, so let's just say: whatever worksoutis fine. She's beautiful, healthy, and SO happy. It's sucha change that I can't be disappointed, babies or no.

You'll be happy too, gypsy. She's doing marvelous.

Rose


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 21, 2005)

It sounds like tome that her just being out of those awful circumstances is such ablessing. I find it difficult to believe the people who owned her couldremember when/if she was with a buck when they couldn't evenremember if she was still alive when Rose first contacted them...

I think you are right Gypsy. It would behard to turn down Bub babies, but not knowing her over all health andcondition, seems it would be smart to wait on breeding again. And Roseis right, she shouldn't be near Bub yet. 

If she surprises us with babies it willbe like the icing on the cake, but for now we can all celebrate in thefact that she is out of that Hell hole and on her way to a brand newlife! 

Raspberry


----------



##  (Aug 21, 2005)

I whole heartedlyagree . Just being with Rose is aBlessing in itself , ANd Razz yourright Babies would be the icingonthe cake , buticing I would rather not have ifit is going to jepordize her health andgeneral well being , Plenty of timefor babies later .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't give up yet, folks! This morning what do Ifind but really big nipples!:shock:I think we may havemiscalculated her due date. Also, she doesn't look as obvious becauseher hips are filling in so it's not skinny and then BELLY. She justlooks more all-around big. Talked to the breeder, whosaid shecould be earlier in her term than we thought. Also, that her bellywasn't normally bulgy.

She's not acting miserable anymore, but it's now really cooloutside--so of course she'd have more energy. Also, she's been eatingoats.

Anyway, I'm still keeping an eye out. Gypsy, don't worry about teatinfection, ALL the nipples are bigger, not just one. That was my firstthought, anyway.

We had false alarms last summer too, and just when I gave up.....BABIES! So let's see what happens.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 22, 2005)

Sounds good Rose :we have plenty of time left yet ,lets see what she does and wecan go from there . 
Did the Breeder have any thoughts as to how faralong she may be . I just can notphathom why she wouldnt write this s tuffdown , common sense say youbreed you writeit down so you know whento put in nest box and when theexpected due date isgeesh :disgust:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh, my goodness! Babies too! It's good to hear that Tank is doing better, though!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh, I have to admit that yesterday, I wasfeeling disappointed, but my spirits are somewhat elevatedtoday. I am so glad that no matter what, Tank is in a betterliving situation.

Jen


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 22, 2005)

oh the excitement


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 22, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Sounds good Rose :we have plenty of time left yet ,lets see what she does and wecan go from there .
> Did the Breeder have any thoughts as to how faralong she may be . I just can notphathom why she wouldnt write this s tuffdown , common sense say youbreed you writeit down so you know whento put in nest box and when theexpected due date isgeesh :disgust:


Well, they have box-hutches instead of nestboxes there, so I guess shefigured Tank'd just make a nest in there. No, she had no idea. Anywherefrom 2 1/2 to 4 wks. along. But from thesize of her nipplestoday, I'm guessing something's going on. I felt Izzy in comparison(and she's had a litter), and they were about half the size. I knowIzzy's smaller, but even when you take proportions into account theyare big.

Jen, I was disappointed too, but now I think she's playing games with us.

Rose


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 22, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> Jen, I was disappointed too, but now I think she's playing games with us.
> 
> Rose


Now that girl needs a talking to...doesn't she realize that playinggames with people isn't very nice? LOL Silly Tank!

Jen


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 22, 2005)

Today she cheerfully hopped out of the cage butdidn't want to come back in because her belly hit the edge. So I put atowel over the edge to make it easier. She spent so much time fightingthe towel that I finally took it away and left it to her to figure outhow to get in. She did.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 22, 2005)

:laugh:I just had this mental image ofHer giving that towel what for, for being in her cage , thenerve lmao , what a silly girl, at least she was entertainedfor a few minutes lol MeanieRose for taking away the fun !!!! LOL .


----------

